# 05 brute 650 sra jetting



## Rhody650brute (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm sure this topic has been asked and answered 100,000 times BUT!!!!! I Have a dg exhaust and a snorkel kit on my 05 650 sra it don't run worth a crap it still has stock 138 and 142 mains in it (I thinks that's the numbers for stock jets) I am 1201 feet in elevation what size and brand main jets do I need 142f 145r? Please help. Thanks you in advance


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Rhody650brute said:


> I'm sure this topic has been asked and answered 100,000 times BUT!!!!! I Have a dg exhaust and a snorkel kit on my 05 650 sra it don't run worth a crap it still has stock 138 and 142 mains in it (I thinks that's the numbers for stock jets) I am 1201 feet in elevation what size and brand main jets do I need 142f 145r? Please help. Thanks you in advance


Well, snorkels restrict (Unless you go 2.5" or larger), then an aftermarket exhaust drops back pressure..so you have an imbalance. If you are running the old 2" snorkels with that DJ exhaust, the first thing is to up the snorkel size. Your 650 is closer to being OK with the 2" then the 750s were...and actually your biggest issue may well be the pipe so..go a head and up the stock size jets..whatever they were..two sizes and see how that is. This assumes all the rest is OK such as compression, carb operation, carb boots OK...fuel supply...ect.


----------



## Rhody650brute (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks for the info I'm ordering 142 and 145 mains to see what it will do.


----------

